# 2007 Halloween Pumpkin Carving Contest



## Jim

<img src="https://ult-tex.net/counts/hallo/bans/09.jpg" width="468" height="60" border="0" alt="Halloween countdown banner">

Halloween is around the corner!

I know some of you will be carving pumpkins! Let us have a contest. The coolest Pumpkin wins a nice Megabass lure. :shock: 

Post your pics here, and I (my 2 kids  ) will decide who made the coolest pumpkin. Contest ends Halloween night.


*One rule.... 

The picture must include a little piece of paper that says tinboats.net on it. 

3x5, Stickie, Carved on the pumpkin..anything.*


----------



## Captain Ahab

This is awesome - I can finally put all those years of filleting fish to work. Watch out pumpkins, the big mac daddy knife is coming at you!


----------



## pbw

In! I won pumpkin carving contest when I was like 8. I'm bring back the heat!

8)


----------



## SMDave

I'm in as well. I've got carving tools form a couple years back


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## SMDave

Dude if those are yours I'm out...


----------



## mr.fish

Finally, something I can get in on. The wife and I are finatics about carving pumpkins. Its kind of been a tradition for us from years past.

Our joint effort from last year.


----------



## Jim

I honestly thought this was going to be a dud. 


Bring it on!


----------



## pbw

We have some pros I'm screwed.


----------



## Jim

One rule....

The picture must include a little piece of paper that says tinboats.net on it.

3x5, Stickie, Carved on the pumpkin..anything.


----------



## Anonymous

count me in.


----------



## Captain Ahab

This is gonna be good fun - I have the nephews and nieces over a few days before Halloween to carve pumpkins. I also load them up with candy and send them back to mom and dad wired and completely out of control.



Ah, good times :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

To be honest I never have carved a pumpkin  Going to try my best here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jim

fishnfever said:


> To be honest I never have carved a pumpkin  Going to try my best here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Fishnfever,
It doesnt matter, The kids love it.


----------



## JustFishN

I loveeeee carving pumpkins!! I carved one while we were up in Maine last week.. and I'll probably do another next weekend... last year we all sat outside and carved them... I ended up taking all the kids pumpkins and carved them too LOL


----------



## Anonymous

Hey Jim,
Is there a cut off date for this? If so what is it?



fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab

Here is your answer




Jim said:


> Halloween is around the corner!
> 
> I know some of you will be carving pumpkins! Let us have a contest. The coolest Pumpkin wins a nice Megabass lure. :shock:
> 
> Post your pics here, and I (my 2 kids  ) will decide who made the coolest pumpkin. *Contest ends Halloween night.
> *
> 
> *One rule....
> 
> The picture must include a little piece of paper that says tinboats.net on it.
> 
> 3x5, Stickie, Carved on the pumpkin..anything.*


----------



## Anonymous

esquired said:


> Here is your answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween is around the corner!
> 
> I know some of you will be carving pumpkins! Let us have a contest. The coolest Pumpkin wins a nice Megabass lure. :shock:
> 
> Post your pics here, and I (my 2 kids  ) will decide who made the coolest pumpkin. *Contest ends Halloween night.
> *
> 
> *One rule....
> 
> The picture must include a little piece of paper that says tinboats.net on it.
> 
> 3x5, Stickie, Carved on the pumpkin..anything.*
Click to expand...




HAHAHAHAHA thats what I get for not reading the entire post :lol: :lol: :wink: 


fishnfever


----------



## Jim

Ok here we go. I did A nice Gloomis type Skull....took awhile, then my thumb went through it at the end :evil:


----------



## Anonymous

They look great Jim!! I will be posting mine soon!!



fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim those pumpkins do not count - no TinBoats.net card!


----------



## BassAddict

esquired said:


> Jim those pumpkins do not count - no TinBoats.net card!



Sounds to me that esquired is intimadated by your skills Jim


----------



## Jim

BassAddict1976 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim those pumpkins do not count - no TinBoats.net card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me that esquired is intimadated by your skills Jim
Click to expand...



Whatever it takes to bring out the inner animal in all of us in the heat of competition. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous

BassAddict1976 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim those pumpkins do not count - no TinBoats.net card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me that esquired is intimadated by your skills Jim
Click to expand...




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## shamoo

since Im not allowd to play with sharp objects :wink: Im looken forward to seeing all the entrants, keepum comen


----------



## Jim

shamoo said:


> since Im not allowd to play with sharp objects :wink: Im looken forward to seeing all the entrants, keepum comen



I hope we get SOME participants!

Not everyday you get a Megabass lure for carving a pumpkin :shock:


----------



## BassAddict

Id participate but im even afraid to use one of them apple corer/slicer things for fear of lopping off a finger. Give me a butcher knife and a slippery pumpkin to carve greatly improves my chances of inflicting a major injury...... maybe ill just paint one


----------



## Jim

BassAddict1976 said:


> Id participate but im even afraid to use one of them apple corer/slicer things for fear of lopping off a finger. Give me a butcher knife and a slippery pumpkin to carve greatly improves my chances of inflicting a major injury...... maybe ill just paint one



Those pumpkin carving kits for that they sell at Walmart for $3 couldnt pierce aluminum foil. Thats what I used LOL!


----------



## nicdicarlo

I did one last night, then saw the news about this contest. I'll be submitting my entry later. Those pumpkin carving kits are good for fine detail work. They are also a recipe for carpul tunnel (sp?).


----------



## mr.fish

My pics will be up Halloween night sometime.


----------



## nicdicarlo

Here it is. In case you guys aren't DeadHeads, it is the picture from the Grateful Dead Steal Your Face Album (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steal_Your_Face). The skull symbol is probably the best known Grateful Dead symbol on stickers, flags, tattoos, T-shirts, pins, jack-o-lanterns... 
My tribute to the best music ever created:


----------



## Anonymous

mr.fish said:


> My pics will be up Halloween night sometime.





same here!!


fishnfever


----------



## shizzy

Nice job Nic, looks great. Can we call that one a "Jack-A-Roe" Lantern? :wink:


----------



## nicdicarlo

Good call Shizzy. I didn't think of that.


----------



## BassAddict

That is the coolest pumpkin ever!!! Give that man the megabass lures contest over lol


----------



## Captain Ahab

Here is my first Entry - I have a better one on the way!











Bring on the Mensa kinds - I have one more after this - will be up All Hallows Eve


----------



## SMDave

Hey Jim, since this is your kids that are going to be judging which one appeals to them most, might be interested in telling me what they're into these days? :wink:


----------



## Jim

SMDave said:


> Hey Jim, since this is your kids that are going to be judging which one appeals to them most, might be interested in telling me what they're into these days? :wink:




Very good my young Jedi....VERY GOOD! I see your catching on.

My son who is 6 years old is into Abstract Expressionism (Jackson Pollock, Willem de Kooning) And Post-Impressionism (Paul Cezanne, Henri Rousseau)

My Daughter who is 4 is very into Renaissance, Early not Late (Donatello, Sandro Botticelli) and very much into Victorian Classicism (Sir Edward Poynter, Herbert Draper)


I hope this helps.


----------



## SMDave

Uh... I was thinking more along the lines of Pokemon or Yugioh lol.


----------



## Captain Ahab

This Jackson Pollack (No. 5, 1948) sold in 2006 for a reported $140 million!

Image what your carved pumpkin might be worth  








I woudl go with pokemon!


----------



## Jim

SMDave said:


> Uh... I was thinking more along the lines of Pokemon or Yugioh lol.



Maybe for "regular" kids, but mine are mensa candidates! LMFAO!


----------



## mr.fish

I can't wait. You guys are going to love mine. I can only say it was hand drawn and sketched over for 3 hours last night. I have just a touch of artistic skill behind me. I just hope I don't freak out tommorrow night carving out the fine details.

The wifey is not a member of the site, but is begging me to submit a pic of hers. I hope thats ok if I submit both mine and hers.


----------



## shizzy

Here is my entry so far. One more coming I think. I think David's (Esquired's) Cinderella is simply fabulous! :wink: 









[/img]


----------



## mr.fish

I been waiting all day to get home and carve this, so here it is.

The wifes pumpkin











This whole creation came straight from the head. I was thinking of what it would look like to see a big catfish coming to swallow you up, and here it is.

"Face to face with a flathead catfish"


----------



## Captain Ahab

Damn Mike, damn, damn, damn you!

I like your wife's pumpkin as well

But yours - damn you!

I was gonna do a Blackie pumpkin, but I could not find any that small


----------



## mr.fish

Thanks Dave. I like your's as well. Please tell me your wife carved the cinderella pumpkin :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Hey - got to play to the Judges :wink:


----------



## Anonymous

Hers mine. Sorry the tinboats tag is kind of blurry :? I am happy the way it turned out for being my first pumpkin I carved. Yea I know I spelled pumpkin wrong in most of the attachments  I am to tired to go back and fix them :lol: 


fishnfever


----------



## Zman

Mr.fish, that is awesome! 

All of you do great work.

=D>


----------



## Anonymous

Zman said:


> Mr.fish, that is awesome!
> 
> All of you do great work.
> 
> =D>


 Yes there are alot of good pumpkins for sure...



fishnfever


----------



## shamoo

nice looken Pumpkins, I thought the skills around a knife was used only for filleting fish and gutten deer, ( and sheep), outstanding gentlemen! James you and the youngens have your work cut out for you, Good Luck


----------



## Jim

Well, I didn't realize this was going to cause a major war in my house. 2 kids fighting and screaming and crying....Coupled with being over-tired, and fueld by Candy caused WW3 in my house. Well, to be pretty honest I was shocked at the outcome. I am not saying one is better than the other, but it is funny to see what they chose. I went down the list of pumpkins with both my kids and I said pick your favorite one. Every pumpkin they looked at they said I like this one.Next pumpkin...I like this one all the way to the end. I had to explain you can only pick one and that is when hell broke loose.

My son Chose Shizzys skull and My daughter chose Mr.Fish Cat. The tears went flying when I said we had to pick one. So me being the genius that I am asked my wife to choose between the two....She picked Esquired's Princess. #-o .

The Beauty of having your own Forum and Contest, Is that you can change the Rules anytime you want and no one can say anything. :wink: 

So here we go

*Winners:*
Shizzy
Mr. Fish

*Favorites*
MR. Fish - Catfish (my favorite and the one I would of Chose)
Esquired - Princess (my Wife)

*Honerable Mention*
Fishnfevers first pumpkin attempt =D> 
nicdicarlo (my son had a hard choice between this one and Shizzys)


For sure i thought my son was going to pick fishnfevers and my daughter for sure was going to pick the princess. But I realized after last night that my daughter thinks she is more beautiful than the princess.  

*
So Here at Tinboats.Net Everyone wins* Everyone who participated is getting a Lure in the mail.

*It pays to play here!* :wink: 

I will send you a PM if need your address.

Thanks to all who participated, you guys are the best! =D> 


Till next year

<img src="https://ult-tex.net/counts/hallo/bans/09.jpg" width="468" height="60" border="0" alt="Halloween countdown banner">


----------



## Captain Ahab

Woh Hoo I won - eat my dust suckers!

Oh yeah, we all won - even better!


----------



## pbw

Wow nice!


----------



## BassAddict

I knew i should have painted one  , oh well congrats guys and cheers to Jim for running the best fourm on the net, Your the man Jim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shamoo

I have to agree with Bassaddict1976, you da man, wait in all fairness
YOU DA FAMILY \/


----------



## shizzy

That is sweet. Everyone did a great job. Thanks very much to Tinboats.net for the contest and Jim's family for judging, especially Jim's son, who has great taste and an eye for quality!  




ps. Mr. Fish, 

Your Flathead with T.B. logo is just sick! Nice work.


----------



## Captain Ahab

One hint for next year - you really want your carving to stand out - use a road flare or, in my case, expired boat emergency flares.

That thing was so damn bright and had loads of cool smoke pouring out!

Congrats to everyone

My choices woudl have been NicD and Mr. fish

But everyone did an equally great job.

Thanks to Jimmy T. for having the greatest web forum ever


----------



## nicdicarlo

Nice! Good work guys and Thanks a lot Jim. Mr. Fish's flattie was sweet. I also like Dave's road flare technique. Is that a fire hazard of any kind? ha. Awesome contest!


----------



## Anonymous

esquired said:


> One hint for next year - you really want your carving to stand out - use a road flare or, in my case, expired boat emergency flares.
> 
> That thing was so damn bright and had loads of cool smoke pouring out!
> 
> Congrats to everyone
> 
> My choices woudl have been NicD and Mr. fish
> 
> But everyone did an equally great job.
> 
> Thanks to Jimmy T. for having the greatest web forum ever



very well said esquired!!!!


fishnfever


----------



## mr.fish

Yeah Jim, this site is one of the best yet. Extra thanks to Dave for leading me to it. 

Everyone's pumpkins were really cool. Can't wait till next year. I'm already thinking up something.


----------



## Jim

mr.fish said:


> Yeah Jim, this site is one of the best yet. Extra thanks to Dave for leading me to it.
> 
> Everyone's pumpkins were really cool. Can't wait till next year. I'm already thinking up something.



Yours is going to be tough to beat! :wink:


----------



## Jim

All lures being sent out today at Lunch! \/


----------



## Captain Ahab

WOW! What a great prize I got today in the mail - like Christmas for me.

Thanks to Jim for the great prize and great contest. This was fun, gave me something to do since fishing has slowed way down.

If Jim was a hot chick I woudl kiss him right on the lips.


----------



## BassAddict

Lets see a picture of some of the baits sent to yas!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Heck no, they are secret. It is a MegaBass SR-X Griffon


----------



## DocWatson

Prizes for the next contest are the hooks for the lures sent out this time. :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab

DocWatson said:


> Prizes for the next contest are the hooks for the lures sent out this time. :roll:



Oh it has hooks, I just cut that from TW to get up a quick pic


----------



## BassAddict

DocWatson said:


> Prizes for the next contest are the hooks for the lures sent out this time. :roll:



Lol Doc, that was the first thing i thought but i knew jim wouldnt send out lures without hooks


----------



## nicdicarlo

Sweet. Got my lure today. Looks like its gonna be a smallie killer in the river. A nice megabass mini crank. Thanks Jim.


----------



## Jim

nicdicarlo said:


> Sweet. Got my lure today. Looks like its gonna be a smallie killer in the river. A nice megabass mini crank. Thanks Jim.



Cool man! Hope it kills them for you!


----------



## little anth

you guys better bring your a game next year. im already practicing. jk but i have a sweet idea.


----------



## shizzy

I finally remembered to hit the Post Office to check my mail and sure enough my lure was waiting for me. I wanted to say thanks again for the contest, that was alot of fun.


----------



## Captain Ahab

shizzy said:


> I finally remembered to hit the Post Office to check my mail and sure enough my lure was waiting for me. I wanted to say thanks again for the contest, that was alot of fun.



Just leave it in your tackle bag - I will put it to good use 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab

It is almost Time for the:

GREAT 2008 CARVING CONTEST


I am sharping my knife today!


----------

